# 100 watt HPS Yard Light



## whchunter (Jul 27, 2017)

I have one in my front yard that costs me $9.25 a month and kwh useage. The power company maintains it and replaces bulb. Could I be better with another light?


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 27, 2017)

Yes.  LED is equally bright with 1/4 or less the wattage.  They put one in on the street light across from my dad's house and he says he could mow his yard at night it's so bright.  I've got 2 100w equivalent LED flood lights in front and back of my house, they run 18w a piece I believe.  Light up the entire yard and a good chunk of the street in front and the woods in back.


----------



## snookdoctor (Jul 28, 2017)

Make sure that the $9.25 is not a minimum charge before thinking about changing the light. LED, or anything else won't be a benefit if the power company won't maintain it, and you still have a minimum charge.


----------



## whchunter (Aug 1, 2017)

snookdoctor said:


> Make sure that the $9.25 is not a minimum charge before thinking about changing the light. LED, or anything else won't be a benefit if the power company won't maintain it, and you still have a minimum charge.



I'll check but the last bill showed the same kwh charge cost on the light as my other total power. They show the light as a separate cost. The yard light is a service provided and is strictly voluntary by the customer so if I ask them to stop it they will and the charge goes away. I would then install my own light and would have to maintain it myself. 
The current light is powered overhead and they would probably remove the line. I would then have to run power to the pole for the new light.  I don't know what that would cost and would need to know the cost of the new light as well as the sensor. I wonder about the lifetime of the LED and how often I would need to replace it.


----------



## snookdoctor (Aug 1, 2017)

Check it out.
Yard lights are a fixed minimum monthly cost with some companies.
If it is, you would be better off keeping that setup.


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 1, 2017)

Don't know about your power co but the one I work at are installing LED lights when the old ones fail or when installing a new light.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 1, 2017)

My power company took the one they had supplied me with for a monthly charge down at my request. Installed "My light" and wired it all up for me. Never hurts to ask the linemen.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 13, 2017)

One thing to make note of is which side of the pole you want the light if you go LED.  After the guy crashed out on New Year's Eve, he hit the streetlight, so the power company replaced it with LED.  Because the light is so small compared to the old light, if it was mounted on one side of the pole, there was a huge shadow on the other side and very dark.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 16, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> One thing to make note of is which side of the pole you want the light if you go LED.  After the guy crashed out on New Year's Eve, he hit the streetlight, so the power company replaced it with LED.  Because the light is so small compared to the old light, if it was mounted on one side of the pole, there was a huge shadow on the other side and very dark.



The city of Augusta replaced most all of their street lights during the past year or so.  In this process, they installed the newer more energy efficient LED lights.  Well it is bright white in an area right underneath the street light BUT if you move away from it about 10-15 yards, you better have a flashlight because it gets dark really quickly. It seems as if this newer type light is directed much more straight down.  With the old style light on the pole across the street, it was directed more outward and previously lit up my yard great but now it is mostly dark instead.  

It cost the citizens of Augusta much more money when they changed over, AND NOW they already want to double the rate of which was just increased less than one year ago BECAUSE THEY SAY THAT THE CITY IS LOSING MONEY ON THIS ENDEAVOR.   OF COURSE, WE HAVE A BUNCH OF THIEVES RUNNING AUGUSTA BECAUSE THE FOXES ARE ALWAYS WATCHING THE HEN HOUSES AND HAVE THEIR HANDS HELD OUT FOR MORE BRIBES  !!!  IT HAPPENS EVERY DAY AND NIGHT IN THIS CITY JUST LIKE CLOCKWORK TOO.   OF COURSE, THOSE THIEVES DON'T WANT THE LIGHTS TO BE TOO BRIGHT BECAUSE IT MIGHT SHOW THEM ON THE PROWL GETTING PAYOFFS.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 17, 2017)

Just keep in mind that if you go private you will have to replace the bulb and dusk/dawn  control. I replaced 2 controls before I just put it on a switch. I think I paid $25-30 each time then still had to install myself.The one at the street I call if it goes out.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 17, 2017)

whchunter said:


> I have one in my front yard that costs me $9.25 a month and kwh useage. The power company maintains it and replaces bulb. Could I be better with another light?


Yes.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 17, 2017)

I do allot of outdoor Lighting. Here is an example of LED compared to HPS or MH. Because we have an un grounded delta config,where I work , we do not have 277. Most of our lights are 110 VAC. A few are 220 VAC and some are 480 VAC.  The current draw is about 3 amps at 110, VAC with a 400 watt HPS or MH. The current draw at 110 VAC for a 1000 watt LED is less than two amps. Twice the Lumens at almost half the cost. The problem is the up front cost. 
My 1000 watt LED replacement shoe box /flood Light  is about 700 dollars per shoe box/flood fixture and the price of the 400 watt HPS is about 176.00.
Here is a good example of what you need to replace your existing light.
http://www.e-conolight.com/led-dusk...MIzLWIwvfe1QIVVGUZCh3lVAqGEAYYBiABEgJN6vD_BwE


----------



## whchunter (Aug 23, 2017)

*k*



king killer delete said:


> I do allot of outdoor Lighting. Here is an example of LED compared to HPS or MH. Because we have an un grounded delta config,where I work , we do not have 277. Most of our lights are 110 VAC. A few are 220 VAC and some are 480 VAC.  The current draw is about 3 amps at 110, VAC with a 400 watt HPS or MH. The current draw at 110 VAC for a 1000 watt LED is less than two amps. Twice the Lumens at almost half the cost. The problem is the up front cost.
> My 1000 watt LED replacement shoe box /flood Light  is about 700 dollars per shoe box/flood fixture and the price of the 400 watt HPS is about 176.00.
> Here is a good example of what you need to replace your existing light.
> http://www.e-conolight.com/led-dusk...MIzLWIwvfe1QIVVGUZCh3lVAqGEAYYBiABEgJN6vD_BwE



thanks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 13, 2017)

I would pay them $9.95 a month to NOT put a durn light in my yard. I hate those things with a black passion.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 13, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I would pay them $9.95 a month to NOT put a durn light in my yard. I hate those things with a black passion.



Motion lights


----------

